# RecipeDB - Toucan Dark Ale



## Weatherby (23/10/10)

Toucan Dark Ale  Ale - English Old/Strong Ale  Kit & Kilo                      Brewer's Notes Coopers Dark Ale, Coopers Lager, 1kg Coopers Brewing Sugar(800g dextrose 200g maltodextrin), 500g LDME mine started at 1071 and finished at 1023. Spreadsheet shows 53 IBU's but I wouldn't call it bitter. I am very happy with it(my third brew)   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.7 kg Coopers LME - Dark    1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    0.8 kg Dextrose    0.5 kg Generic DME - Light       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast T-58 - SafBrew Specialty Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.068 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 0 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 6.51%   Colour 39 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## MattC (23/10/10)

Im interested in your choice of yeast for this beer? what kind of esters did it throw? wat temp did u brew at? ive used T-58 for belgians as it usually contributes the kind of esters and phenolics that people seek out for belgian style beers!


----------



## Weatherby (23/10/10)

I used T-58 because it is marketed as a good yeast for high ABV beers, I am thinking of trying Nottingham ale yeast next time. I am a noob so can't really tell you too much about the esters sorry.

Was brewed at about 22C-24C


----------



## MattC (23/10/10)

Yeah, good idea to try the same recipe with a different yeast. Try and save a bottle of each and do a side by side test to compare the yeast characteristics, then you can work out which one achieves better results.

BTW - your recipe doesnt have any hops in it????

Cheers


----------



## Weatherby (23/10/10)

I did a half arsed dry hop with fuggles, but only for about 2 days and don't think they made any difference, so left them off the DB no other hops, figuired the dark ale would make it bitter enough.


----------



## MattC (23/10/10)

did i miss something? u only used unhopped malt extract right or was it a kit?


----------



## felten (23/10/10)

read the brewers notes at the bottom bro


----------



## MattC (23/10/10)

felten said:


> read the brewers notes at the bottom bro



Sweet as cuzz, mussed that eh!! 

Was using my phone (small screen)

Cheers


----------



## Weatherby (14/11/10)

MattC said:


> Im interested in your choice of yeast for this beer? what kind of esters did it throw? wat temp did u brew at? ive used T-58 for belgians as it usually contributes the kind of esters and phenolics that people seek out for belgian style beers!




Just saw this on the Craftbrewer website



> Fermentis T-58, is a speciality yeast selected for its estery & somewhat
> peppery & spicy flavour development. Great in Belgians & strong English Ales



Got all the ingredients for the Nottingham version so it will have to be next or there will be none of the T-58's left to compare :lol:


----------



## ledgenko (14/11/10)

Hey totally agree with trying alternate yeasts in a tried and tested brew recipe... I am a fan of London and Burtons yeasts and think either would go well in this recipe IMO anyway .. I have not had much joy with use of goo's before but will be giving this a go.. 

Cheers....

Matt


----------



## Weatherby (21/6/12)

MattC said:


> Im interested in your choice of yeast for this beer? what kind of esters did it throw? wat temp did u brew at? ive used T-58 for belgians as it usually contributes the kind of esters and phenolics that people seek out for belgian style beers!



Yeh the yeast was all wrong for this type of beer, much more appropriate in a belgian.

I remember guzzling a lot of this at the time, but not really into it now.


----------

